# Whistle train to relocate?



## provpiggies (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello! I have two pigeons who live in the eave of my current house that I will be moving out of in a few months. I have been feeding them for the last year and a half and spend a lot of time with them. I really adore them and am sad at the thought of not seeing them anymore. I will probably be moving somewhere within only a two mile radius, possibly only a few houses away. I don't want to try to relocate them with me because I think they are happy where they are, but I was wondering if there's any way to show them where their food supply will be moving? I searched some prior posts that mentioned people gradually moving the food to the new location, but I live in a busy town and I am not sure if that would go so well. I was wondering if there's any way to train them to associate a whistle or some other sort of noise with food, so that then they would fly to the source of the whistle when they hear the noise? I thought maybe a dog whistle would work but then I read pigeons aren't necessarily very likely to hear that noise, and are more likely to hear in the very low frequency range. Even if I were to find the right sort of whistle, can pigeons even be trained to do what I'm suggesting?
Does anyone have any other suggestions for this situation?
(I'm attaching a picture just because they are the best.)


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Take them with you. What if the new owners don't like pigeons? They will get chased away and will be lost without a food supply. Most people don't like pigeons because of the droppings and noise. 

You can built them a small aviary at your new property and keep them inside for a couple of weeks. Then let them out. I'm sure they will adapt to their new home and will be just as happy there.


----------

